
Making Humans a Multiplanetary Species – Livestream by Elon Musk - nedsma
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1YxNYiyALg
======
geerlingguy
Live thread on Reddit:
[https://www.reddit.com/live/xnrdv28vxfi2](https://www.reddit.com/live/xnrdv28vxfi2)
(will have some juicy details and is one of the best sources)

------
Koshkin
I don't believe that there is some place outside Earth that would make me
happier than living on Earth. What is it that I could possibly be looking for
that I could not find here on Earth?

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Privacy

~~~
MrZongle2
Seems like a long, dangerous way to go for total privacy.

I'd think that moving to a remote cabin the Yukon would achieve almost the
same level of privacy, without having to worry about oxygen or excessive
radiation exposure!

~~~
JoeAltmaier
It gets cold in the Yukon - hard to breath there too. And radiation exposure?
We're already slathering on sunscreen over most of planet Earth.

Lots of challenges everywhere. Got to pick your poison.

~~~
mzw_mzw
> We're already slathering on sunscreen over most of planet Earth.

What? No, "we're" not.

